# help tanning deer hide



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 9, 2011)

im about to embark on my first attempt to tan a hide. from all the research i have done is that i can use Murphy Oil Soap in place of brains. and a stack of hides gives peace of mind too!
since i have murphys and a good amount of restlessness today i started to thaw a hide.

basically i need confirmation that my plans are correct or not:

Hair on.
thaw, rinse/clean hide, flesh thoroughly, rinse again, then slather the soap on and roll it up in fridge for 24 hours, start breaking it....

Right... wrong? recommendations?

thanks!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 9, 2011)

I would do a search for Rittel's.  I use Rittel's chemicals for tanning snake skins.  I am sure they make one for hair on hides.  Comes with instructions.
I have never had much luck with home remedies or salt, etc.,  and have never tried murphy's oil soap.
Dan


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 9, 2011)

overall are my plans correct though?

if this doesnt work out then i will buy a "kit" tanning product. for as many as i have though it would be really nice to have this method work.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't comment on the specific way to use murphy's oil soap, you may want to search elsewhere.
But I once made a frame with 2x4 lumber, and used nylon cord to lace the hide and stretch it out over the frame.  Poked holes at edge every 6 inches or so.
I made a scraper out of a hardwood flooring scraper, it has a long wood handle and metal blade.  I rounded the corners so it wouldn't dig into the hide.  Like a big sharp spoon.
Dan


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/braintan.html

Here they mention using murphy's.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Braintan it, dryscrape method. All you need is a fresh pork brain from your butcher.

www.braintan.com


----------



## ChickInATree (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Nicodemus! I am going to be tanning my first hide this year and that link told me everything I needed to know


----------



## javery (Jul 12, 2011)

ChickInATree said:


> Thanks for the link, Nicodemus! I am going to be tanning my first hide this year and that link told me everything I needed to know



One of my brothers got into brain tanning a couple years ago.They always turn out real nice.He goes by Pablo on here,he might be able to help you out.


----------

